# UMFRAGE: Wieviel Arbeitsspeicher habt ihr?

## alex00

Wieviel Arbeitsspeicher habt ihr?

mod_edit: Umfrage: +mehr +weniger +mehrere Rechner mit unterschiedlich viel --slick

----------

## dakjo

Die Frage wäre noch genauer zu definieren.

Meinst du insgesammt. Also in allen Servern und WS hier zusammen?

Oder am Laptop, WS etc?

Weil alles in allem hab ich hier ca. 6GB Arbeitsspeicher.

----------

## alex00

 *dakjo wrote:*   

> Die Frage wäre noch genauer zu definieren.
> 
> Meinst du insgesammt. Also in allen Servern und WS hier zusammen?
> 
> Oder am Laptop, WS etc?
> ...

 

Natürlich bezieht sich die Frage auf dein Desktop System. Und nicht auf die Summe des Arbeistspeichers, das macht doch keinen Sinn.

Also einfach angeben wieviel RAM der Rechner hat den man als (Haupt)-Arbeitsplatzrechner nutzt.

----------

## JoHo42

HI,

ich kann nicht Voten mein Speicher liegt zwischen 256 MB und 512 MB.

Ich kann ja schlecht mehr oder weniger angeben, wenn ich dazwischen liege.

Gruss Jörg

----------

## Lenz

Mir fehlt nach wie vor die Option 768 MB.  :Smile:  Dabei ist die nicht selten, viele haben vor ein paar Jahren 256 MB gekauft und später nochmal 512 MB dazuerworben.

-- Lenz

----------

## alex00

 *JoHo42 wrote:*   

> HI,
> 
> ich kann nicht Voten mein Speicher liegt zwischen 256 MB und 512 MB.
> 
> Ich kann ja schlecht mehr oder weniger angeben, wenn ich dazwischen liege.
> ...

 

Würde dann einfach das angeben wo es näher liegt (bei genau in der Mitte das größere).

----------

## bbgermany

also nochmal  :Very Happy:  unten stehts  :Wink: 

----------

## JoHo42

Hi Lenz,

du gibst mir einfach den 256 MB Speicher.

Dann mache ich bei mir 512MB drauf und du läßt einfach nur deine 512 MB drin

und schon können wir beiden Voten und sind dann beide Glücklich.

Gruss Jörg

----------

## Anarcho

Sowohl im Server, Desktop als auch im Laptop jeweils 1 GB.

----------

## JoHo42

Hi alex00,

also das liegt in der Mitte!

Aber ob das genau in der Mitte liegt, weiß ich nicht.

Mal schauen 1kB hat 1024 Bytes.

1 MB hat 1048576 Byte.

Ich glaube mit 3 * 128MB liege ich näher an die 512MB dran.

Gruss Jörg

----------

## chrib

Boeh...der Poll ist unvollständig. Da fehlen noch:

Man kann niemals genug Ram haben,

Ram, was ist das?

Alle Wege führen nach Ram...

Hab isch net, brauch isch net

Was für eine dumme Abstimmung

Es stehen eindeutig zu wenig Punkte zur Abstimmung zur Verfügung

----------

## NightDragon

Siehe Stats  :Wink: 

PS.: Mein Notebook musste 2 Jahre mit 256 MB auskommen... als dann das neue 512 mit reinkam... aaaaa herrlich

PPS.: Wenn wer was zum Lachen sucht: http://www.haustechnikdialog.de/forum.asp?thema=19886 (runterscrollen - große haufen)

----------

## slick

 *chrib wrote:*   

> Es stehen eindeutig zu wenig Punkte zur Abstimmung zur Verfügung

 

Habe ja schon mein bestes gegeben... läßt sich aber nicht viel rausholen, entweder wird die Umfrage ellenlang oder absolut sinnlos. Von daher halte ich die jetzige Lösung für einen tragfähigen Kompromiss...

----------

## Lenz

 *JoHo42 wrote:*   

> Hi Lenz,
> 
> du gibst mir einfach den 256 MB Speicher.
> 
> Dann mache ich bei mir 512MB drauf und du läßt einfach nur deine 512 MB drin
> ...

 

ROFL - Nix da, ich brauch jedes MB! *g*

Gegenvorschlag: Du gibtst mir deine 256 MB, dann komm ich auf 1 GB.  :Wink: 

----------

## spirou

Da fehlt noch was: Mein Notebook hat nur 128 MB  :Smile: 

Auf dem Desktop hab ich 768 MB, im Home-Server 384 MB, der Desktop meiner Frau 512 MB.

Grüßle

Spirou  :Very Happy: 

P.S. Im Keller steht noch ein Atari ST mit stolzen 4 MB (Wegen dem Speicherausbau wurde ich schon mal als "Geldsau" tituliert  :Wink: )

----------

## LL0rd

Ich hab im Desktop System 1 GB 333er DDR Speicher, Ich brauche aber mehr........ Nur leider weiß ich nicht, ob mein Board einen 1GB RAM Modul verträgt. 

In den anderen Serversystemen in den RZs habe ich auch n GB Ram.

Homeserver 768 MB Rambus Speicher

----------

## MatzeOne

Ich nehm mal die letzte Antwort.

Seit 3 Jahren hat mein primärer PC 1,5GB RAM.

Mein noch älteres Dell Notebook hat 512 MB.

Und ein nicht benutzter TBird noch ein gig.

----------

## beejay

Mir entzieht sich vollends der Sinn dieser Umfrage.  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## boris64

1GB.

demnächst hoffentlich irgendwann 2 (Ich liebe Ramdisks).

PS: oder auch "Man kann niemals genug RAM haben" (s.o.)  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## psyqil

 *beejay wrote:*   

> Mir entzieht sich vollends der Sinn dieser Umfrage. 

 Guckst Du hier, das war's wert!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## LL0rd

 *psyqil wrote:*   

>  *beejay wrote:*   Mir entzieht sich vollends der Sinn dieser Umfrage.  Guckst Du hier, das war's wert! 

 

LOL

----------

## Mailman04

Da es um den Desktop geht habe ich mal 1 GB angekreuzt. Aber dazu kommt ein kleiner Server und ein Laptop mit jeweils 512 MB. Der Laptop meiner Freundin hat auch 1 GB. Dafür hat sie keinen Desktop. Egal, mehr ist besser  :Very Happy: 

----------

## limes

 *alex00 wrote:*   

> Natürlich bezieht sich die Frage auf dein Desktop System. Und nicht auf die Summe des Arbeistspeichers, das macht doch keinen Sinn.

 

Und was macht die Frage bei einem Desktop System für einen Sinn?

----------

## rblock

Also ich habe 2 GB angegeben, aber das betrifft nur meinen Desktop, der als Entwickler PC ausgelegt ist. Mein Notebook hat nochmals 1 GB, aber trotzdem habe ich nicht die letzte Möglichkeit ausgewählt, da diese zu undifferenziert ist.

Fehlersuchende Grüße

----------

## LL0rd

 *limes wrote:*   

>  *alex00 wrote:*   Natürlich bezieht sich die Frage auf dein Desktop System. Und nicht auf die Summe des Arbeistspeichers, das macht doch keinen Sinn. 
> 
> Und was macht die Frage bei einem Desktop System für einen Sinn?

 

Einfach mal um zu erfahren, was die anderen Leute für Systeme haben

----------

## Ctrl+Alt+Del

768 im Desktop, 312 im Notebook und 256 im Router

----------

## franzf

 *NightDragon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> PPS.: Wenn wer was zum Lachen sucht: http://www.haustechnikdialog.de/forum.asp?thema=19886 (runterscrollen - große haufen)

 

Dumme Frage: Kennst du zufällig den Stefan Heider (Lenggries, trainiert hier die Ski-Jugend) Der hat mir vor kurzem exakt den selben Link gemailt. Wär daher nicht abwegig, wenn du ihn kennen tätest.

Der Thread ist echt lesenswert. Wer solche (wortwörtlich) Scheiß-Probleme hat, kann einem echt leid tun. Für einen langweiligen Arbeits-Nachmittag übrigens genau das richtige  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Grüße

Franz

----------

## alex00

 *LL0rd wrote:*   

>  *limes wrote:*    *alex00 wrote:*   Natürlich bezieht sich die Frage auf dein Desktop System. Und nicht auf die Summe des Arbeistspeichers, das macht doch keinen Sinn. 
> 
> Und was macht die Frage bei einem Desktop System für einen Sinn? 
> 
> Einfach mal um zu erfahren, was die anderen Leute für Systeme haben

 

Ich versteh das Problem hier auch nicht...man soll doch einfach nur angeben wieviel Arbeitsspeicher des eigenen rechners drinnen sind. Nicht die Summe, nicht die Differenz, sondern eben genau für einen rechner. Und wenn ihr mehrere rechner habt sucht euch einen aus.

----------

## chrib

 *alex00 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich versteh das Problem hier auch nicht...man soll doch einfach nur angeben wieviel Arbeitsspeicher des eigenen rechners drinnen sind. Nicht die Summe, nicht die Differenz, sondern eben genau für einen rechner. Und wenn ihr mehrere rechner habt sucht euch einen aus.

 

Aber die Frage bleibt doch: wofür das ganze? Die Größe des Hauptspeiches sagt doch absolut gar nichts aus, ausser dass man wieder das Spiel "Wer hat den Größten?"-Spielen kann.

----------

## LL0rd

Es ist halt einfach eine Umfrage........... Muss die einen tieferen Sinn haben?

----------

## alex00

 *chrib wrote:*   

>  *alex00 wrote:*   
> 
> Ich versteh das Problem hier auch nicht...man soll doch einfach nur angeben wieviel Arbeitsspeicher des eigenen rechners drinnen sind. Nicht die Summe, nicht die Differenz, sondern eben genau für einen rechner. Und wenn ihr mehrere rechner habt sucht euch einen aus. 
> 
> Aber die Frage bleibt doch: wofür das ganze? Die Größe des Hauptspeiches sagt doch absolut gar nichts aus, ausser dass man wieder das Spiel "Wer hat den Größten?"-Spielen kann.

 

Naja wenn man sich einen neuen PC kauft ist das von Interesse zu vergleichen wieviel die Leute RAM haben. Wenn hier die meisetn "nur" 512MB hätten würde ich mal sagen dann wird das schon reichen, wenn die meisten aber 1 GB haben, muss man sich fragen, ob das einen Sinn hat und warum sie soviel haben und macht das auch für mich einen Sinn....Insofern hat die Umfrage auch wirklich einen Sinn (wenn auch nicht einen tiefergehenden).

----------

## sokar2000

Also in meinem Notebook hats 2 GB. (OK - kurz zur Erklärung: Kunde hat selber RAM für sein Notebook gekauft. Hat selber gefummelt, und hat natürlich net funktioniert. Also haben wir ihm das passende RAM besorgt und verkauft, und das ach so "böse, kaputte" RAM hat er uns zur Entsorgung mitgegeben...) Ist bei einem 1.6 GHz P4M zwar extrem oversized aber...

In meiner Arbeitsstation hats 1 GB drinn, die Server verfügen über 1 - 4 GB, der Router hat 64 MB. Und irgendwo steht noch n HP 9000 Server rum, der hat 1192 MB in EDO-Modulen!

----------

## chrib

Also die Frage "Wieviel RAM soll ich reinstecken, wenn ich einen neuen PC kaufe?" lässt sich ziemlich simpel beantworten. Soviel wie Du selbst brauchst. Und das kann man nicht mit dem Hauptspeicher von $Freund vergleichen. Der eine macht z.B. gerne Grafik- oder Videobearbeitung und braucht neben dem schnellen Prozessor halt viel Hauptspeicher, der andere hingegen surft nur im Web und braucht halt dementsprechend weniger Hauptspeicher.

Anders ausgedrückt: Nur weil die Mehrheit 1 GB in ihrem Rechner hat, brauchst Du auch 1 GB? Nur weil die meisten von der nächst höheren Brücke springen, springst Du auch runter?

----------

## LL0rd

 *Quote:*   

> Anders ausgedrückt: Nur weil die Mehrheit 1 GB in ihrem Rechner hat, brauchst Du auch 1 GB? Nur weil die meisten von der nächst höheren Brücke springen, springst Du auch runter?

 

jaaaa..... bungee jumping........... 

aber du hast recht, man kann es wirklich nicht ganz vergleiche, es hängt immer vom System am, von der Arbeitsweise..... und von vielem mehr. Mei Rechner ist ca. 2,5 Jahre alt AMD 2600+, als ich den gekauft habe, hatte er 512 Ram, noch in der ersten Woche habe ich die Kiste auf 1 GB hochgerüstet. Bis vor drei Wochen bin ich damit auch ausgekommen. Aber nun ist es mir irgendwie zu wenig. Aber es liegt an der Arbeitsweise..... Bei mir sind immer mehr Anwendungen im Arbeitsspeicher......  Ich habe ein Dual - Screen System und da neigt man dann doch schon eher dazu ein Programm einfach mal auf nen anderen Desktop zu ziehen, wenn man das nicht verwendet...... Somit wird der Arbeitsspeicher immer voller und voller..... irgendwann geht dann nichts mehr.............  Hier ist z.B. ein Screenshot, als ich unter Windows gearbeitet habe: 

http://staff.rootix.de/wingay.png

Das Fenster, was sich so versucht grade aufzubauen, ist der Task Manager...... Unter linux sieht zwar etwas besser aus, aber die Kiste wird dann total langsamm....

----------

